

CISPA Authors Launch Twitter Account To Preach False Merits Of The Bill - DiabloD3
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20120412/17102818476/cispa-authors-launch-twitter-account-to-preach-false-merits-bill.shtml

======
mouseroot
damn this is some serous stuff.

